# Contemporary Desk & Side Drawer



## nicksti (Oct 27, 2009)

I am looking to buy or maybe a suggestion on how to create a glossy white lacquer contemporary U shaped table and a matching drawer like this:

http://dwell.co.uk/105771/High-gloss-compact-desk-white - Table
http://dwell.co.uk/104183/High-gloss-bedside-table-white - Side Drawer

Where can I find something like this in the US, or how can I create the glossy finish to a DIY project (and which one makes the most sense?).

Thanks.


----------



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe IKEA has something like that in their inventory. Check on there website and see, they can ship it to you, or if you are near one you could go pick it up. Maybe there are some contemporary or "artsy" shops near your location. I bet they may have some, although it may be at a hefty cost.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

Jonathan Adler is known for using lacquer
http://jonathanadler.com/shop/index.php

CB2 (division of Crate & Barrel) offers very modern furniture.
http://www.cb2.com/

Z Gallery has a modern white laquer desk, but it's not like the one you show.
http://www.zgallerie.com/pc-7477-61-jett-desk-white-lacquer.aspx

West Elem also has some white lacquer pieces.

Also, there's a store in Texas called Eurway that sells ultra modern furniture. I'd so a search for modern furniture stores in your area.


----------



## nicksti (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the resources. I will look thru the links now. :thumbsup:


----------

